# Help!!!! mes icônes disparaissent!!!!!



## sabze (7 Avril 2003)

Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer ce qui arrive?
Depuis  quelques temps, mon i-mac plante très souvent et la connexion internet est plus lente, et surtout, les icônes du bureau disparaissent: les images se brouillent, puis elles disparaissent complétement. Les icônes de Outlook express et de Internet explorer, quant à elles ont changé (!!!!) elles semblent être passée à une autre version....
J'ai fait une restauration partielle, j'ai remis à jour le système (9,04), ca n'a rien changé. 
L'antivirus et diskdoctor  ne détécent aucun problème... pourtant il y en a bien un.....
AIDEZ-Moi, j'ai pas envie d'avoir un virus qui craint!!!!!


----------



## molgow (7 Avril 2003)

Démarre en maintenant les touches Pomme+Alt enfoncées jusqu'à ce qu'un message te demande si tu veux vraiment "reconstruire le bureau" de ton disque.

D'après l'aide Mac : "Reconstruire le bureau est utile lorsque les informations du bureau sont corrompues (par exemple, lorsque des icônes prennent une apparence "générique")."
J'ajouterai que c'est une opération qu'il est bon de faire régulièrement, surtout si on installe/désinstalle très souvent des nouvelles applications.

J'espère que ça résoudra tout problème.


----------



## Ritchie (7 Avril 2003)

Tu peux aussi faire un zap de la "PRAM"


----------



## sabze (7 Avril 2003)

C'est le bide...
J'ai zappé la pram et j'ai reconstruit le bureau, mais rien n'y fait....
J'avais refait un icône pour un fichier dont l'icône précédent a disparu, et il refuse de s'afficher. J'ai donc essayé de l'attribuer à un fichier neuf, ca a semblé marcher, mais après redémarrage le nouvel icône et l'ancien (le générique word) avaient disparu et il ne reste plus que le titre du doc....
En plus il plante toujours.....


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2003)

Ça aurait pas quelquechose à voir avec *The Thing*?


----------

